# I've Been Digging in the Wrong Spot!



## RIBottleguy (Apr 5, 2015)

I decided to do a pre-Easter marsh dig yesterday that began with a perimeter walk to see what the winter turned up.  At the very end of my walk, I found a spot with a good amount of exposed glass.  It was kind of exposed to a few houses, but I decided to dig a test hole.  Well, three hours later, I had an overflowing bucket of bottles!  One of the homeowners came out to see me, but he was just curious, and when I gave him a platter I dug, he got excited saying how much his wife would like it.  Enjoy the pics! The haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Big jug with intact handle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dixon & Carson Walker St. NY (smooth base)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jacob Wirth & Co. Prov. RI and Gladstone Springs Water Co. Narragansett Pier, RI
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Good ol' Kilmers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flint glass cruets stained black by saltwater
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cute cosmetic bottle and pontiled vial
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Dr. Huyler's Gravel Dissolver.  Probably my favorite finds.  Completely unlisted and early!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Salva-Cea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 John Wyeth Beef Juice and a brass pawn piece?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hero fruit jar pint
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice graduated set of inkwells
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bottoms look nice too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another solid inkwell
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice fruit jar lid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glass buttons.  I don't know how I found these in salt marsh muck!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And lastly a mystery item.  It is made of shells and has a glass vial inside.  Maybe for smelling salts?


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 5, 2015)

very nice finds! i mainly collect soda bottles but i see several i would be tickled to find. congratulations on your finds.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice haul!


----------



## kor (Apr 5, 2015)

Great finds!


----------



## groundsloth (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow, That is a nice spot you found!


----------



## kleinkaliber (Apr 5, 2015)

Love that Hero jar. Same for that hexagonal ink well. The brass "pawn" I would guess is a finial from a hinge, like on a safe or vault door.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 6, 2015)

Great finds!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow! RIBottleguy, those are some fantastic finds! You have a great assortment there and you may be sitting on a very lucrative location.  Judging from the inkwells, I'd say they were very literate and possibly "well-off" folks. You need to get on back and see what else turns up before the neighbor beats you to it.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 6, 2015)

Amazing inks !


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 6, 2015)

Awesome!!! I love the inks alot. I wish I could find places to dig.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 6, 2015)

Awesome finds.. Love those inks and jars. With 4' of snow and 3' of frost in the ground up here  we will not be diggin  until June... Gggrrrrrr..


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 7, 2015)

holly sh.. I'm moving to R.I. !


----------



## Dugout (Apr 7, 2015)

I was going to comment on the thing I liked best, but there are too many!!! The inks made me drool. I love the big old crock jug and the Walker too. I am ready for some more pictures when you get back with another bucket load. Awesome finds!!


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 9, 2015)

Killer digs man, Really like that Gravel Dissolver med, awesome scores all around.


----------



## madman (Apr 13, 2015)

nice digs


----------

